
Are you a product owner? Do it like you play StarCraft - emdeha
http://tales.camplight.net/post/172039523406/product-ownership-like-playing-starcraft2
======
zeeZ
The strategy from the blog certainly makes more sense than my StarCraft
strategy: Always go for the most expensive and badass sounding units, or flood
the map with as many of the cheapest units as possible...

~~~
1123581321
Then there's the VC money Starcraft model, "no rush 20" and infinite
resources.

